# Datos sensores Corsa 1,6



## thors (Dic 13, 2006)

dejo para compartir unos datos de los sensores de un corsa 1,6
con pruebas para chequearlos
estan incluido 

sonda temperatura
sonda lamda
motor pap de ralenty
sensores de presion 
sensor map
inyectores


----------



## Quetzalcoatl33 (Ago 8, 2007)

Muchas gracias por compartir esta información, es muy valiosa tengo algo de experiencia reparando computadoras pcm y tcm de algunas marcas de autos en especial de doge  me pongo a tus ordenes para compartir experiencias en el ramo de la electronica automotriz... saludos


----------



## thors (Ago 8, 2007)

genial 

!!manejas chips para potenciar¡¡


----------



## hakon (Oct 13, 2007)

jojo

thors. me suena conocido ese nick.


muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## thors (Oct 16, 2007)

asi es . corsero


----------



## snowboard (May 1, 2008)

muchas gracias!


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (May 20, 2008)

hola amigos estoy queriendo armar algo para diagnosticar autos, no encuentro el diseño de los conectores o de la placa que va en la pc alguien la tendra?ojo no me quiero poner a trabajar de esto pero me intereza el tema para toquetear el auto,, y pensar que antes sacabas el carburador lo limpiabas y listo jajaja como cambia todo no..


----------



## thors (May 20, 2008)

no te puedo ayudar con tu scanner pero deberias saber que  el modo con que te comunicas 
es vastante variado deacuerdo al año de fabricacion y procedencia del auto ( coreano ,usa,euro)  ..

si solo necesitas para tu auto existen en el mercado algunos scanner desde 60us

algunos solo dan codigos de error ( los economicos )  y otros puedes ver y leer varias 
lecturas de los sensores  ( son mas caros ) 

¡¡¡ las computadoras de los autos no se pueden reprogramar con scanner ..solo puedes resetear codigos de fallos ! 



saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (May 20, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta mira encontre esto http://www.planetfall.com/~jeff/obdii/


----------



## cumarebo52 (Abr 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias,


----------



## magio123 (Jun 21, 2009)

Gracias por la información tan precisa ...


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo (Jul 5, 2009)

Neces diagramas, circuitos o algo q m ayude: Se enciende en tablero luz d "emergencia" y malfuncionamiento d motor sel Chevrolet Astra (diesel turbo 2.0 16V iny electr), y no "reacciona" hasta q no se apaga.Pasando los 103 km/h se apaga la luz y vuelve a "reaccionar".  El auto anda muy bien hace mucho tiempo con esto, sólo quiero solucionar este molesto tema. Mil gracias si alguien tiene algo p ayudarm. Saludos


----------

